# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Our very first gathering

## timebomb

Hi, folks,

I have some good news for you all. I talked to Karin Leow the other day and she's agreeable to the idea of letting us use her fish shop as a meeting place. Karin's shop which is called Far East Aquatic is located somewhere along Simon Road and its less than a 5 minute walk from Kovan MRT station. Here's the address:

Far East Aquatic
23 Simon Road
Singapore 545909
Tel: 6383 3733

Karin's shop has 2 storeys, the higher of which has a living room, a kitchen and 2 bedrooms. In her living room which Karin has converted to some sort of a lounge for hobbyists to hang out, there are 3 display tanks. It's also air-conditioned so it's an ideal place for us to gather. 

For those of you who know Karin, I'm sure you can vouch that she's one of the friendliest fish shop owners around. I've known her for many years from the days when she had a farm in Tampines Fish Farm Road. 

The date has been set. The gathering will take place on the 29th of November (Saturday) at 4 pm. Karin will be providing refreshment and maybe some food. I didn't want to impose on her too much so when she asked me if she should provide food too, I told her drinks would be enough. 

On the day of the gathering, I hope many of you will bring your excess fish, eggs or plants there and sell them through Karin to other hobbyists. I've already spoke to Au and Sia Meng and they have both promised to bring many exotic species of killies there. I myself will bring some Erect Moss and several stalks of the Downoi. 

I'm afraid I have to tell you all that you are not allowed to carry out trades/exchanges in Karin's shop. This is because it would be unfair to her. On the actual day, Karin will set up small tanks and display your fish on her shelves. She will collect the money on your behalf and pack the fish for those who buy them. In return, she will take a 30% cut from the selling price. For eggs, there's less work involved so Karin will take only a 20% cut. For plants, her margin will be 50%. The margin is higher for plants because Karin herself has many aquatic plants for sale so it would be ridiculous if she sells your plants and not her own. In any case, I believe I will be the only person to sell plants on the actual day as I'm the only one around with plants that no one else has. This is your chance to own a Downoi or the Erect Moss so be there early.

If the items you bring are unsold at the end of the day, you will have to bring them home. But I'm sure you can make some private arrangements with Karin and leave the items in her shop for her to sell to other customers. The percentages will be different of course as Karin would have to bear the risk of the fish dying before they could be sold. Traditionally, fish shops make a margin of at least 70%. In other words, if a shop buys a fish for $3, they will sell it for $10. For Lou Hans and other fish, the margins could sometimes be in the region of several hundred per cent. 

I hope all of you will attend the gathering and help make it a success. If things work out well, we can hold such gatherings regularly. Besides getting to meet each other face-to-face, the gathering will also serve as a chance for us to buy/sell killifish and related products. 

It will be a win-win situation for all. For those who have excess killies, this is your chance to recover some of the money you have spent on them. For those who are looking to own new species, this is your chance to buy them. As for Karin herself, she can make some money and if many attend the gathering, her shop will become more well known.

It's important that everyone co-operates and not try to make "outside deals" on their own. If on the actual day, Karin or any of us finds out that you are selling fish, eggs or plants outside her premises without her knowledge, it will spoil everything and chances are we won't be holding such gatherings anymore. You are free to make arrangements to buy/sell your stuff with others on other days of course. But please take note that both Au and Sia Meng have told me that until the gathering, they will be suspending all sales of their killies. 

If you have any opinions/suggestions, please feel free to voice them here. Thank you.

Loh K L

----------


## FC

Perfect for me. I can start to stock up killifish!

As for plants, I will keep some for that day. Mainly Ludwigia Brevipes (semi-rare plant) and Blyxa Japonica. I will pass all sales monies to Karin, after-all, it's not much. So...it's going to be a good bargain for those interested. :wink:

----------


## gweesm1

Hi all,

err, frankly all my exotic species are still in eggs form. Thus most of you might not be able to see it on that day.

I had just rescape 1 of my planted tank and took some photogarphs of male Simp. picturatus. I believe Au will be bringing only 1 pair of this fish. I have no idea if this fish will be available for sale or for your eyes only as females are really rare. 
Simp. picturatus

Enjoy the photographs

regards

----------


## PohSan

Hi Sia Meng,
Please show us your revamped planted tank also. It must be beautiful with those Tonina Sp plant. Your Simp. picturatus is very beautiful also 

I got nothing to offer for the gathering but I will definately take some spare time to go there. Hope to get some Erect moss there and see all of you there.

Timebomb, do you have a photo of Downoi? Can't seem to find it anywhere in web include tropica, AQ etc. 

Thank,

----------


## RonWill

> err, frankly all my exotic species are still in eggs form. Thus most of you might not be able to see it on that day.


So what do we have in the goodies bag? Which species and when's the wetting date?




> I had just rescape 1 of my planted tank and took some photogarphs of male Simp. picturatus. I believe Au will be bringing only 1 pair of this fish. I have no idea if this fish will be available for sale or for your eyes only as females are really rare.


Very nice! Good luck with the Simps and let me know when extra eggs are available. Can't wait to see the real thing.

----------


## timebomb

> I will pass all sales monies to Karin, after-all, it's not much. So...it's going to be a good bargain for those interested. :wink:


For those who want to give away their stuff free to other hobbyists, I suggest you give them to Karin and I will ask her to sell it at a discount. I hope you all understand that hobbyists amongst themselves can give away things for free to each other but fish shop owners have rents to pay so they have to make some profits. 

It's important to us that we look after Karin's interests as well because if we don't, she may not let us use her fish shop as a meeting place in future. I like to tell you all a story about this:

In the old days, when there was only a handful of guys growing aquatic plants in their tanks, we used to meet at the coffee shop next to the fish shop at Block 328 Clementi Ave 2. In those days, we meet quite often on almost every Saturday and we would bring plants to exchange or give to each other.

If you have been to the Clementi fish shop, you would know they have a wide range of products for sale. They are also one of the few fish shops to have many species of rare fish. But did you notice that they don't have much plants for sale? Do you know why?

When we were meeting regularly there in the old days, I once had a chance to talk to the Auntie there. She's a nice lady but she's always very busy so its quite rare to get a chance to talk to her. Anyway, when I asked her why they don't have much plants for sale, she said, "We don't sell much plants because we don't see the point in doing so. You all come to the coffee shop here and exchange or trade plants with each other. Hardly anyone wants to buy any of our plants so what's the point in selling them?"

Loh K L

----------


## timebomb

> Timebomb, do you have a photo of Downoi? Can't seem to find it anywhere in web include tropica, AQ etc.




The Pogostemon helferi, commonly known as the Downoi is such a rare plant even their pictures are hard to find  :Laughing:  If you want to own one, don't forget to attend the gathering and be there early. I can only bring a few stalks so if you're late, chances are the plant would be all sold out by the time you get there.

Loh K L

----------


## Sky Devil

Far East, you mean its near the Private Housing there? Is the shop like blue in color? 
That place is very near my house and I think that place to meet up would be great

----------


## boggle

I will definitely turn up, its nice to know a gathering has been confirmed, and Karin is a very nice person, kudus to the organisers and hope to meet all of you there, cosy corner is ideal, airconditioned as well.

Andre

----------


## kc

I'll try to make it. Only 1 complaint - got to wait so long.

----------


## Daz

I should be there. See you guys there!!!

Daryl

----------


## francis

I`LL try to make it too.see you guy/gal there :Very Happy:

----------


## darrenlum

Hi,

I haven't been able to log in for quite a long while...too busy with work in the new company. But killifish is something I'll never give up. At last, we've got a hangout venue. Hope to see you all there and have a good chit-chat!

Cheers!  :Smile:  
Darren Lum

----------


## checkerboard

I will try to be there as well!

I maybe able to bring bolbitis heudelotti and narrow leave Java fern for sale. Think these can be classified as rare plants right?  :Very Happy:

----------


## molahs4

This sounds like a great event. You are fortunate to have Loh to organize for you, and a willing LFS to host it.

It would be great if you could take some pictures of the event to post on the forum. It will make all of us who miss it jealous!

----------


## benny

Does one have to register to attend? Would like to pop by if I have the time too. Hope to see my favorite there - Orange Lyretail!

Cheers,

----------


## CM Media

> Does one have to register to attend? Would like to pop by if I have the time too.


You don't have to register. On the day, just pop in will do.




> Hope to see my favorite there - Orange Lyretail!


Chances are you'll see the chocolate ones and even the gold type. There are many more killifishes not seen in local LFS will be on display too. :wink:

----------


## kennedy_ng

Great I will definitely be there to get some killies.





Regards,
 kennedy ng

----------


## timebomb

Benny,

It's not an official event so there's no need for registration and all. I prefer that things are kept informal during the gathering. After all, we are all hobbyists. 

But I like everyone who's going to sell stuff during the gathering to let me know what items they will be bringing there. I'm trying to help Karin co-ordinate the number of tanks and shelf space she would need and also to get an idea what sort of stuff will be available for sale on the actual day. 
Another reason I want to know what you are selling is I hope there will be no under-cutting of prices. It's highly possible that some of you may be bringing the same fish and it wouldn't be good for anyone if people start under-cutting each other. It will devalue the fish and spread ill-will.

I hope everyone won't bring just adult fish. It would be good if some people bring their fry or eggs and sell them during the gathering. This is because I'm concerned that there may be quite a few young people who may not be afford to buy the adult fish. Fry and eggs should be more affordable to people who are non-income earners.

If you are bringing aquatic plants, I would advise you to check with Karin first. This is because Karin specialises in plants and it would be ridiculous if she sell your plants and not her own. 

Ronnie called me the other night and he was concerned that the gathering may become too commercialised if it's all about buying and selling. Ronnie was right to be concerned of course but I have to say that if you look at how fish conventions or meetings are conducted in other countries, the buying/selling part is essential to all such gatherings. In fact, the auction is usually the highlight of such functions. People attend gatherings to meet fellow-hobbyists but the main reason they go there is to look for something interesting to buy. So although there may be a lot of buying and selling on the actual day, this shouldn't make the event any less friendly for anyone. 

In such events in other countries, they usually invite an expert to give a talk or hold a seminar. I'm afraid there's no killifish expert yet in Singapore so no one will be giving any talk. But maybe Ronnie will bring his worms and show you all how he plays with them. Lily may also demonstrate how she uses her Satay Sticks to poke eggs. I've heard Au and Sia Meng have something lined up too. Maybe Au will show us how he counts killifish eggs so accurately and Sia Meng will dance the "macarena" and tell us how that helps to force-hatch eggs. 

It's going to be an exciting event for all, I'm sure  :Laughing: 

Loh K L

----------


## RonWill

> Another reason I want to know what you are selling is I hope there will be no under-cutting of prices. It's highly possible that some of you may be bringing the same fish and it wouldn't be good for anyone if people start under-cutting each other. It will devalue the fish and spread ill-will.


Prices will always be subject to supply and demand, and the perceived value of the fish by the individual. Kwek Leong, is there a guideline or benchmark that sellers can use (without going so far as creating a cartel?)

As to 'bringing the same fish', I think species variety is limited, in the sense that aside from the few who import their own stock/eggs, the rest have been buying off each order. Still, I suppose it isn't surprising to expect staples like australe, nothos and Simpsonicthys.




> I hope everyone won't bring just adult fish. It would be good if some people bring their fry or eggs and sell them during the gathering. This is because I'm concerned that there may be quite a few young people who may not be afford to buy the adult fish.


Personally, I won't have many adult fishes to release but if my present 'mass-spawning' keeps up, you should have eggs and young frys on the table.

I've had a few private emails from other forum members, requesting for MWCs and are interested in killifishes too. These people are students and are mostly on a shoe-string budget. Affordable is good, if we can draw new blood into this facet of our hobby, but please define 'affordable' for me.




> if you look at how fish conventions or meetings are conducted in other countries, the buying/selling part is essential to all such gatherings. In fact, the auction is usually the highlight of such functions. People attend gatherings to meet fellow-hobbyists but the main reason they go there is to look for something interesting to buy.


Point accepted. Won't deny feeling sore if I return home empty handed tho!  :Laughing:  




> But maybe Ronnie will bring his worms and show you all how he plays with them.


There's one 'worm' that I'd rather be playing but since this a PG-Rated forum... urm... oh... you're refering to the grindals, microworms, composting worms... duh...  :Opps:  




> It's going to be an exciting event for all, I'm sure


I'm sold on the idea and already looking forward to it!

Benny, it's likely you'll find your AUS Orange... eggs, frys and a trio  :Laughing:  Seeya there!

----------


## timebomb

> Kwek Leong, is there a guideline or benchmark that sellers can use (without going so far as creating a cartel?)


Honestly, I hate to tell people how much they should sell their fish. I really should mind my own business but since you asked, I think we can use the fish shop prices as a guide. Generally, the few fish shops that sells killies sell the adults for about $10 a piece. I would say we should sell slightly below this figure as being hobbyists, we don't have overheads to cover. However, if your killies are rare and you are the only person who has them and they cost you a lot of money, then it's really up to you how much you want to sell them. Monopoly gives you the right to jack up prices (if you don't believe me, ask Bill Gates  :Laughing: ) but be mindful that the market may not be able to bear your prices. 

To speak of cartels is missing the point altogether. There can never be cartels if many people are gung-ho about bringing in their own eggs. If ever there's a cartel, then we really have ourselves to blame. 

For fry and eggs, I really don't know how we should price them as local fish shops don't sell such things. Maybe Au and Sia Meng who buy many eggs from breeders in other countries can come up with a good guide. 




> Affordable is good, if we can draw new blood into this facet of our hobby, but please define 'affordable' for me.


Ronnie, affordable is relative so it's impossible to put a figure to it. What is affordable to one person may be very expensive or cheap to another. But here again, we can use fish shop prices as a guide. We shouldn't make it so affordable (read cheap) it becomes a charity. Neither is it a good idea to price the fish so high nobody wants to buy them. 

I know many young people claim they don't have enough pocket money to buy killies but the fact is, Singapore is not a poor nation and although we may have some students who are on shoe-string budgets, the other point to take note is that almost all of them carry handphones that comes with all the "bells and whistles". One handphone of the latest model can cost more than several dozen killies easily. 

The point I'm trying to get across is that more often than not, it's not about money but priorities. For instance, I'm not rich but I drive a 2 litre car. Some people who are much more wealthier don't even own cars at all but they live in big houses and go for vacations every year. It's like I said, a matter or priorities. Some think a car is important while others don't. If they really love the fish, the "poor" students will find a way to raise the money. All the more, they would value and treasure the fish a lot more if it took some effort on their part to get them. 

When I was a kid, I saved every cent of my pocket money to buy fish. I'm sure you would have done something similar too when you were young. I would say we shouldn't spoil the younger generation by making things too easy for them. 

Loh K L

----------


## imported_lily

Hi all,

Currently I do not have any nice or interesting fishes so can I just bring some N. eggersi Rufiji RiverTAN 0215 eggs for the gathering, will that do?

----------


## Debbbear

Loh K L,
Is anyone going to take a few pictures of the meeting so we can see some of the fun you all are having? Wish I could be there!

----------


## timebomb

> Is anyone going to take a few pictures of the meeting so we can see some of the fun you all are having?


Deb,

I will see what I can do to take and post the pictures of the gathering on this forum. But frankly, although I don't mind revealing my identity on the net, when it comes to pictures, I get "butterflies in my stomach" just thinking about it. Maybe I'll go in disguise  :Laughing: 

Loh K L

----------


## RonWill

> I know many young people claim they don't have enough pocket money to buy killies but the fact is, Singapore is not a poor nation and although we may have some students who are on shoe-string budgets, the other point to take note is that almost all of them carry handphones that comes with all the "bells and whistles". One handphone of the latest model can cost more than several dozen killies easily.


Yes... this is one thing that irks me. I know no one wants to be taken for a ride but then again, I'm a lousy business person!  :Opps:  .

Kwek Leong, you should know that from the start, I was never into this hobby to sell and I'd love to have others enjoy the killies' simple beauty.

I would be soooo much more comfortable if I could just pass you my extra lots of eggs, frys and fishes, and have someone else do the dealing. If you want me to sort out the number of eggs per container or frys per tray, I can do that.

I can be happy with what I get at the end of the day or you can have the funds and start saving for reference books, like the Aqualog 'Old World Killies'. Knowledge is food for the soul and in that context, I'm starved! _(and can the person who borrowed Kwek Leong's JAKA please return them, so I can also do some reading? Thank you.)_




> When I was a kid, I saved every cent of my pocket money to buy fish. I'm sure you would have done something similar too when you were young. I would say we shouldn't spoil the younger generation by making things too easy for them.


I can almost swear that I see a reflection of myself, everytime I look at you and I can vividly remember the 'good old days'.

I'd like to make what I have to offer, readily availble to willing hearts, but not to the point where it becomes cheap. Spare the rod and spoil the kid... and we do have alot of complacent young kids in our society.

Can I meet up with you earlier, so that I can deliver those 'egg-fry-fish' box?

----------


## RonWill

> ...when it comes to pictures, I get "butterflies in my stomach" just thinking about it. Maybe I'll go in disguise


Kwek Leong, you'll do just fine with a toupe and some stick-on mustache!  :Laughing:  

Debra, I'll try to take some pics if I'm not too busy playing with 'my worm'  :Shocked:   :Opps:   :Laughing:

----------


## timebomb

> Kwek Leong, you should know that from the start, I was never into this hobby to sell and I'd love to have others enjoy the killies' simple beauty.


Ronnie, I think that's true for almost everyone here too. Some of us here may be doing a lot of selling but when we started, it was for the love of the fish and not the money. But we have to live with the reality sometimes. When one has already spent too much money buying fish, the only way to keep on doing so is to sell too. 




> I would be soooo much more comfortable if I could just pass you my extra lots of eggs, frys and fishes, and have someone else do the dealing.


Very well, I can do that for you. But I have to let you know I usually charge a 50% commission for doing things like that  :Laughing:  In your case, however, I will take *only* 40%. What are friends for anyway?  :Laughing: 

Loh K L

----------


## timebomb

> Currently I do not have any nice or interesting fishes so can I just bring some N. eggersi Rufiji RiverTAN 0215 eggs for the gathering, will that do?


That will do just fine, my dear friend. 

Since Lily has started the ball rolling, I will let you guys know what I will be bringing:

1. Simpsonichthys fulminantis fry (3 weeks old)
2. Nothobranchius rachovii eggs (1 bag)
3. Nothobranchius guentheri eggs (1 bag)
4. Nothobranchius guentheri adults (2 males and 6 females)
5. Nothobranchius rubripinnis adults (2 males and 6 females)
6. Erect Moss (about 30 small bags)
7. Downoi (about 5 stalks)
8. Monoselenium tenerum (if I can get them)
9. Vinegar eel starter culture (free for members of this forum)
10. Hornwort (free for members of this forum)

Loh K L

----------


## Sky Devil

Oh yes, What time will the gathering begin? I have a school camp that will be till 12pm on that day

----------


## timebomb

> Oh yes, What time will the gathering begin?


Lyon,

First you asked for the date, now you want to know the time. Has it ever occurred to you why no one else is asking such questions? 

The answers you are looking for is in this very topic. I like to help people but it can be very exasperating when people don't bother to read at all. 

Loh K L

----------


## imported_lily

Hi Lyon

Maybe you are too busy coping with your year-end examinations that you hardly got time to go through all the posts but you should try to make an effort to read first before you proceed to post any questions. Anyway, the details are as follows:



> The date has been set. The gathering will take place on the 29th of November (Saturday) at *4 pm* Far East Aquatic.


Just incase you forget, the address is;
23 Simon Road 
Singapore 545909 
Tel: 6383 3733

----------


## Sky Devil

Thanks for the help
Everytime i come i just browse through the last page. Sorry for the trouble.

----------


## turaco

*Lily* will bring:
1. N. eggersi Rufiji RiverTAN 0215 eggs

*Mr Loh*
1. Simpsonichthys fulminantis fry (3 weeks old)
2. Nothobranchius rachovii eggs (1 bag)
3. Nothobranchius guentheri eggs (1 bag)
4. Nothobranchius guentheri adults (2 males and 6 females)
5. Nothobranchius rubripinnis adults (2 males and 6 females)
6. Erect Moss (about 30 small bags)
7. Downoi (about 5 stalks)
8. Monoselenium tenerum (if I can get them)
9. Vinegar eel starter culture (free for members of this forum)
10. Hornwort (free for members of this forum)

*Gan*
1. Aphy. australe Orange(young fish. Eggs, if available)
2. N. rachovii(young fish)

Gan.

----------


## Sky Devil

Lily will bring: 
1. N. eggersi Rufiji RiverTAN 0215 eggs 

Mr Loh 
1. Simpsonichthys fulminantis fry (3 weeks old) 
2. Nothobranchius rachovii eggs (1 bag) 
3. Nothobranchius guentheri eggs (1 bag) 
4. Nothobranchius guentheri adults (2 males and 6 females) 
5. Nothobranchius rubripinnis adults (2 males and 6 females) 
6. Erect Moss (about 30 small bags) 
7. Downoi (about 5 stalks) 
8. Monoselenium tenerum (if I can get them) 
9. Vinegar eel starter culture (free for members of this forum) 
10. Hornwort (free for members of this forum) 

Gan 
1. Aphy. australe Orange(young fish. Eggs, if available) 
2. N. rachovii(young fish) 

Lyon
1. small bunch of Java Moss
2. 1 small Aphy. Bivitattum

----------


## Heather

I am jealous! I would love to have the opportunity to bid on some of those fish and get some of the plants. Unfortunately, a ticket there would cost me somewhere around $2000 US  :Crying:  Too bad I'm not a millionaire.

Heather

----------


## Sky Devil

Why not trade some eggs with some of the breeders here?
You might just get what you want...  :Smile:

----------


## RonWill

Lily will bring: 
1. N. eggersi Rufiji RiverTAN 0215 eggs 

Mr Loh 
1. Simpsonichthys fulminantis fry (3 weeks old) 
2. Nothobranchius rachovii eggs (1 bag) 
3. Nothobranchius guentheri eggs (1 bag) 
4. Nothobranchius guentheri adults (2 males and 6 females) 
5. Nothobranchius rubripinnis adults (2 males and 6 females) 
6. Erect Moss (about 30 small bags) 
7. Downoi (about 5 stalks) 
8. Monoselenium tenerum (if I can get them) 
9. Vinegar eel starter culture (free for members of this forum) 
10. Hornwort (free for members of this forum) 

Gan 
1. Aphy. australe Orange(young fish. Eggs, if available) 
2. N. rachovii(young fish) 

Lyon
1. small bunch of Java Moss

Ron will bring...
1. Aphy AUS Orange (eggs, frys & young fish)
2. Aphy AUS Chocolate (eggs, frys & young fish)
3. Aphy AUS Chocolate (young trio 1M/2F)
4. Aphy BIT Lagos (eggs & frys)
5. Aplochelius Panchax (eggs & frys)
6. Salvinia natans (free for members of this forum)
7. Microworm cultures (free for members of this forum)
8. Grindal worm cultures (free for members of this forum)
9. extra money to bid on Tom's Aphy eggs! (definitely not free!!  :Laughing: )

----------


## RonWill

> Originally Posted by RonWill
> 
> I would be soooo much more comfortable if I could just pass you my extra lots of eggs, frys and fishes, and have someone else do the dealing.
> 
> 
> Very well, I can do that for you. But I have to let you know I usually charge a 50% commission for doing things like that  In your case, however, I will take *only* 40%. What are friends for anyway?


Hey Kwek Leong, I'll up my stakes and be a better friend by donating my proceeds, to initiate saving up for reference books. Top of my wish list is the Aqualog "Old Killies".

The monies may not be sufficient to buy the cover even, but at least it's a start!  :Laughing:  

and oh... *that's* what friends are for! :wink:

----------


## sard

Wounder if anyone like Mini Riccia...??.. I have plenty. If someone interested and I cannot go , I'll pass to Au if he willing to collect from me  :Smile:  .

----------


## CM Media

HI Terry,

I don't mind to taking up the job as a deliveryman. Just get it packed and I'll collect from you maybe 1 day in advance.

----------


## FC

Lily will bring: 
1. N. eggersi Rufiji RiverTAN 0215 eggs 

Mr Loh 
1. Simpsonichthys fulminantis fry (3 weeks old) 
2. Nothobranchius rachovii eggs (1 bag) 
3. Nothobranchius guentheri eggs (1 bag) 
4. Nothobranchius guentheri adults (2 males and 6 females) 
5. Nothobranchius rubripinnis adults (2 males and 6 females) 
6. Erect Moss (about 30 small bags) 
7. Downoi (about 5 stalks) 
8. Monoselenium tenerum (if I can get them) 
9. Vinegar eel starter culture (free for members of this forum) 
10. Hornwort (free for members of this forum) 

Gan 
1. Aphy. australe Orange(young fish. Eggs, if available) 
2. N. rachovii(young fish) 

Lyon 
1. small bunch of Java Moss 

Ron will bring... 
1. Aphy AUS Orange (eggs, frys & young fish) 
2. Aphy AUS Chocolate (eggs, frys & young fish) 
3. Aphy AUS Chocolate (young trio 1M/2F) 
4. Aphy BIT Lagos (eggs & frys) 
5. Aplochelius Panchax (eggs & frys) 
6. Salvinia natans (free for members of this forum) 
7. Microworm cultures (free for members of this forum) 
8. Grindal worm cultures (free for members of this forum) 
9. extra money to bid on Tom's Aphy eggs! (definitely not free!! )

Freddy Chng (plants only):
1. Ludwigia Brevipes - enough to cover 2 fts tank
2. E. Triandra (APP) - enough to cover a bed room.
3. Blxya Japonica - few stalks
4. Rotala Macrandra (narrow leaf) - few stalks

----------


## TS168

Hi All,

It a nice arrangement and planning. 
Too bad i don't have anything to bring along as i m new in this hobbist.

It will be an eye-opener for me to see killies fish.

At the moment i am trying to keep some xmass moss in my tank. Hope it will grow well and not rot.

Did a stupid thing to my tetra fish and cause them to have white-spot .

Cheers to Mr Loh and the gang.

Teck Song.

----------


## timebomb

> Cheers to Mr Loh and the gang. Teck Song.


Teck Song,

I'm really glad that you have soaked in the culture here and put down a real name at the end of your post. For that alone, I'm willing to give you some Christmas Moss on the day of the gathering. Do you want some?

Loh K L

----------


## TS168

Thanks Mr Loh, 

I have just got some yesterday and i throw some into my tetra tank and tied some to my wood. I do not have CO2. Just some lighting. Hope they grow. Not sure if they have same characteristic as java moss. I mean if i can grow java moss, it is so that i will be able to grow xmass moss.

Currently just learning how plant grow and shrimps. And some tetra fishes. Have not gone much into plant tank at the moment. 

Not sure how many forumer here are fish shop owner. hehe.

Cheer
Teck Song.

----------


## imported_lily

I will bring the following if I am able to make it to the gathering, if not I will pass them to Mr Loh

1. Nothobranchius eggersi Rufiji RiverTAN 0215 eggs 
2. Nothobranchius guentheri adults (4 males)
3. Nothobranchius rubripinnis eggs and fry

----------


## RonWill

Dear all,
The list is growing... and both Au and Sia Meng haven't included theirs yet!. Looking good...

Lily will bring: 
1. Nothobranchius eggersi Rufiji RiverTAN 0215 eggs 
2. Nothobranchius guentheri adults (4 males) 
3. Nothobranchius rubripinnis eggs and fry

Mr Loh 
1. Simpsonichthys fulminantis fry (3 weeks old) 
2. Nothobranchius rachovii eggs (1 bag) 
3. Nothobranchius guentheri eggs (1 bag) 
4. Nothobranchius guentheri adults (2 males and 6 females) 
5. Nothobranchius rubripinnis adults (2 males and 6 females) 
6. Erect Moss (about 30 small bags) 
7. Downoi (about 5 stalks) 
8. Monoselenium tenerum (if I can get them) 
9. Vinegar eel starter culture (free for members of this forum) 
10. Hornwort (free for members of this forum) 

Gan 
1. Aphy. australe Orange(young fish. Eggs, if available) 
2. N. rachovii(young fish) 

Lyon 
1. small bunch of Java Moss 

Ron will bring... 
1. Aphy AUS Orange (eggs, frys & young fish) 
2. Aphy AUS Chocolate (eggs, frys & young fish) 
3. Aphy AUS Chocolate (young trio 1M/2F) 
4. Aphy BIT Lagos (eggs & frys) 
5. Aplochelius Panchax (eggs & frys) 
6. Salvinia natans (free for members of this forum) 
7. Microworm cultures (free for members of this forum) 
8. Grindal worm cultures (free for members of this forum) 
9. Fundulopanchax gardneri N'sukka (old frys)

Freddy Chng (plants only):
1. Ludwigia Brevipes - enough to cover 2 fts tank
2. E. Diandra (APP) - enough to cover a bed room.
3. Blxya Japonica - few stalks
4. Rotala Macrandra (narrow leaf) - few stalks

----------


## KK

Aphy. australe Orange & Gold (young fish)

Hi,
i will bring some too

Rgs
Kah Kheng

----------


## Sky Devil

Lily will bring: 
1. Nothobranchius eggersi Rufiji RiverTAN 0215 eggs 
2. Nothobranchius guentheri adults (4 males) 
3. Nothobranchius rubripinnis eggs and fry 

Mr Loh 
1. Simpsonichthys fulminantis fry (3 weeks old) 
2. Nothobranchius rachovii eggs (1 bag) 
3. Nothobranchius guentheri eggs (1 bag) 
4. Nothobranchius guentheri adults (2 males and 6 females) 
5. Nothobranchius rubripinnis adults (2 males and 6 females) 
6. Erect Moss (about 30 small bags) 
7. Downoi (about 5 stalks) 
8. Monoselenium tenerum (if I can get them) 
9. Vinegar eel starter culture (free for members of this forum) 
10. Hornwort (free for members of this forum) 

Gan 
1. Aphy. australe Orange(young fish. Eggs, if available) 
2. N. rachovii(young fish) 

Lyon 
1. small bunch of Java Moss enough for 1
2. 1 small Aphy. Bivittatum

Ron will bring... 
1. Aphy AUS Orange (eggs, frys & young fish) 
2. Aphy AUS Chocolate (eggs, frys & young fish) 
3. Aphy AUS Chocolate (young trio 1M/2F) 
4. Aphy BIT Lagos (eggs & frys) 
5. Aplochelius Panchax (eggs & frys) 
6. Salvinia natans (free for members of this forum) 
7. Microworm cultures (free for members of this forum) 
8. Grindal worm cultures (free for members of this forum) 
9. Fundulopanchax gardneri N'sukka (old frys) 

Freddy Chng (plants only): 
1. Ludwigia Brevipes - enough to cover 2 fts tank 
2. E. Diandra (APP) - enough to cover a bed room. 
3. Blxya Japonica - few stalks 
4. Rotala Macrandra (narrow leaf) - few stalks

KK
1. Some Australes Orange and gold

----------


## RonWill

Dear all,

I'm experiencing some hiccups with my grindal cultures... they're not reproducing as expected.

As such, I'm withdrawing this item for now but will make it available should worm-count pick up, and in time for the gathering.

Also, for the australes, I'll skip the eggs... too busy to pick them but will bring young adults and young frys. *See highlighted corrections.*

Frys for both *AUS Choc* and *AUS Gold* will be available.

The updated list hence reads;

Lily will bring: 
1. Nothobranchius eggersi Rufiji RiverTAN 0215 eggs 
2. Nothobranchius guentheri adults (4 males) 
3. Nothobranchius rubripinnis eggs and fry 

Mr Loh 
1. Simpsonichthys fulminantis fry (3 weeks old) 
2. Nothobranchius rachovii eggs (1 bag) 
3. Nothobranchius guentheri eggs (1 bag) 
4. Nothobranchius guentheri adults (2 males and 6 females) 
5. Nothobranchius rubripinnis adults (2 males and 6 females) 
6. Erect Moss (about 30 small bags) 
7. Downoi (about 5 stalks) 
8. Monoselenium tenerum (if I can get them) 
9. Vinegar eel starter culture (free for members of this forum) 
10. Hornwort (free for members of this forum) 

Gan 
1. Aphy. australe Orange(young fish. Eggs, if available) 
2. N. rachovii(young fish) 

Lyon 
1. small bunch of Java Moss enough for 1
2. 1 small Aphy. Bivittatum

Ron will bring... 
1. Aphy AUS Orange *(frys & young fish)* 
2. Aphy AUS Chocolate *(frys & young fish)* 
3. Aphy AUS Chocolate (young trio 1M/2F) 
4. Aphy BIT Lagos *(frys)* 
5. Aplochelius Panchax *(frys)* 
6. Salvinia natans (free for members of this forum) 
7. Microworm cultures (free for members of this forum) 
8. Fundulopanchax gardneri N'sukka *(older frys)* 

Freddy Chng (plants only): 
1. Ludwigia Brevipes - enough to cover 2 fts tank 
2. E. Diandra (APP) - enough to cover a bed room. 
3. Blxya Japonica - few stalks 
4. Rotala Macrandra (narrow leaf) - few stalks

KK
1. Some Australes Orange and gold

----------


## imported_lily

Hi guys,

I am not bringing the fishes and fry as they dont look healthy now, must be due to my rough handling during the change of tanks. I will just bring a bag of eggersi Rufiji RiverTAN 0215 eggs. Sorry for the sudden changes.

----------


## Sky Devil

Sorry, i had a camp before the gathering and i overslept.

----------


## PohSan

A very fruitfilling gathering to meet most of you from the forum and managed to buy some plants and fish which I always wanted to get. Ronnie, I forgot to get the Microworm culture from you for my egg and fry so I will go for the alternative food source: brine shrimp. Maybe I can try to get some from Sia meng who lives quite near to me. :P 

By the way, Ronnie, is the photos ready for posting? can't wait...

----------


## RonWill

> A very fruitfilling gathering to meet most of you from the forum and managed to buy some plants and fish which I always wanted to get.


Pohsan,
Today's turnout was beyond what I had expected and I'll say it's more than good!

I've always had the problem of fixing a face to a name, but did we get to meet??? Was too busy climbing up chairs to take pics, so that those who can't attend and those who overslept, could see what they have missed.




> I forgot to get the Microworm culture from you for my egg and fry so I will go for the alternative food source: brine shrimp. Maybe I can try to get some from Sia meng who lives quite near to me. :P


Glad to say that some MWCs were distributed during the gathering but I have a feeling that some are still vague, as to how to get the culture going.

Sia Meng got a BIG culture from me and it'll be more than enough to start yours off.

I've just finished settling my 'catch of the day' and getting the new fishes into their respective tanks, and will do up a webbie on re-subbing MWCs after I get my shut-eye... I'm poofed!!




> By the way, Ronnie, is the photos ready for posting? can't wait...


I should let you know that there are some people who are very camera shy and agreed to have their pics taken, only if it remains as my personal reference (you know who you are!).

A private album will be submitted to Kwek Leong first and he will choose as he deem appropriate, and upload them to his server.

I hope to upload the pics soon, so... just wait up and dinner will be served shortly.

----------


## kennedy_ng

Ronnie thanks for your MWC, just one day and they seem to have increased their number by many times. Mr. Loh, thanks for your advices. The meeting is really fruitful and my fishes are doing alright. Everything went fine yesterday except that I accidentally spilled my container with the N sukka fries, thanks God, only 3 died.

----------


## Barbarik

I was glad that I came to the gathering. Managed to get my long-awaited erect moss & downoi plant. Not to mention getting to know some new friends there. Too bad I can't stay long as I had a silent mobilisation & had to report to Kallang PCG by 5pm. Had to leave the gathering at 4.30pm, rushed home at Teck Whye to get my uniform, & was 45min late for the reporting at Kallang. After the silent mob, I went back to the gathering. By then, most of the crowd had already left. However, I should say that the gathering was wonderful. Hoping for the next gathering & get some tips from you guys on killie fish.

Cheers...
Yandy Aziz

----------


## PohSan

Ronnie said 



> I've always had the problem of fixing a face to a name, but did we get to meet???


I was in the 2nd floor when you and Darren bidding for Tom's egg. I got myself egg of Notho. Palmqvisti too!

----------


## RonWill

> I was in the 2nd floor when you and Darren bidding for Tom's egg. I got myself egg of Notho. Palmqvisti too!


Pohsan, aah... I see  :Opps:  Sorry, but I was a little caught up with the auction and I wanted so much to bring those Aphy. primigenium home.

The killie-circle is still small at the moment and we're bound to meet another day. Let us know how you're doing with the notho.

Darren, in my excitement, I've neglected to thank you for a good round at the auction. I know you wanted the _primigenium_ too but eased off and had given way. I appreciated that very friendly gesture and thank you for not sending me home a poorer person.

I'll raise the frys the best I can and hopefully, there's a balanced sex ratio. With a little bit more luck and the skills of fish breeders in our group, I look forward to the day that _Aphy primigenium_ Kanda GJS 00/18, is distributed locally.

It's been my pleasure meeting you and the rest of the boys (and girls :wink: )

----------


## imported_lily

> It's been my pleasure meeting you and the rest of the boys (and girls :wink: )


Hi all,
It was quite fun at the gathering. I did not expect the crowd to be that big... I really had a good time even though I was not that active at the sales or the auction. Its also my pleasure meeting all of you too. :wink:

----------


## alan

hello all , i'm alan. Just want to check with u guy will there be a smiliar gathering of some kind that is the same as this. Joined this place a bit too late so i didnt get the chance to see any of you guy. Hope for a gathering again soon Cheers  :Smile:

----------

